# Substrate Mixture, help needed, pics included



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

For some time now, I have a 1.3 (or was it 1.6?) gallon nano tank from OceanFree. I've only grown riccia mat in it so I believe it's time for some 'real' plants. I found some substrate mixtures online at Lowes and I need your help and opinions.
1) Which of these are inappropriate (i.e useless) for a planted tank?
2) If any of these are suitable for a planted tank, how do I use them? Thoroughly mixed, Amano style, ...?
3) Any advice, help, opinion would be greatly appreciated 

GardenPlus®
40 Lbs. Top Soil
$1.49









Earth's Finest®
2 Cu. Ft. Black Diamond Mulch
$2.98









Nature's Way
Organic Mulch
$2.98









Earth's Finest®
Compost Peat Humus
$2.27









Miracle-Gro®
1.5 Qt. Miracle Gro® Charcoal
$2.47









Miracle-Gro®
8 Qt. Sphagnum Peat Moss
$2.67


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Personally, I would use any of the substrates that you have listed, especially the ones by Miraclegro! 

First, your tank is only about 1.5 gallons, so you aren't going to need anything more that 1.5-2.4 pounds of substrate. I don't know why you would get 20lb. bags of anything for such a relatively small aquarium.

If I were you, I would purchase a small box of peat (this will stain your water light brown, so be careful!!), and put a small layer of it down on the bottom of the tank, no more than 0.5 inches. A quarter of an inch would be the best!
Next, I would place half inch of flourite, followed by an inch of Eco-complete. I wouldn't bother mixing any of it! That should provide a perfect substrate for you.

Problem is with the Miraclegro is that it usually comes with ferts in it, which can actually kill the plants that you put into the aquarium. I would leave outside planting mixtures completely alone!

Good luck!


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

The thing is, I don't have any flourite or any brand name substrate. I was thinking of a layer of peat, then Schultz, and some black substrate (still trying to find one).


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Just a word of caution since you are looking for a dark substrate, the Shultz (I assume Schultz Aquatic Plant Soil) will mix with a darker substrate over time. If the orange-black mix of the two do not bother you then go for it.

If you would prefer to have something darker in color versus the orange of Shultz, do a search for Soilmaster. It is pretty much the same as Turface or Shultz (you can do a search on either of these on this site) except that it is charcoal in color. Here is a couple of links to see it in a tank:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=10563&highlight=soilmaster

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=10914&highlight=soilmaster

If you decide on Soilmaster and want to purchase some, do not call your local Lesco Dealer. We had major difficulties obtaining this locally since the warehouses only want to order this by the ton (2000lbs). Simply go to the website in the second link, type in Soilmaster in the search bar, and choose the Soilmaster Select Charcoal. Lesco will ship it to the nearest warehouse for you and give you a call when it comes in. You only have to pick it up from their warehouse. There is also a nice link for finding the closest warehouse on the Lesco site also


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

I was thinking of the SoilMaster but it was waaaaay too much for a nano tank (1.3 gallons)


----------

